
Andreessen in realtime - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2009/02/21/andreessen-in-realtime/
======
brandnewlow
I knew this was a Steve Gillmor article before I even clicked on it, just from
the meaningless headline. This guy is awful.

First sentence:

"At a time when many people are saying innovation is dead along with the
economy as we knew it, I can’t help but feel the hot breath of a surge in the
power of the network."

1\. He's got his verb tenses mixed up! 2\. Surges don't have hot breath. That
personification makes no sense. 3\. What is "the network?"

Second graph:

"Now we’re at the threshold of the realtime moment, and history seems to be
repeating itself."

What....does....this....mean?

One more:

"The numbers are adding up — 175 million Facebook users, tens of thousands of
instant Twitter followers, constant texting and video chats among the teenage
crowd — a semi-secret economy of interactive media that is sucking the chewy
chocolate center out of the one-way broadcast sector."

Is it secret or not secret? There's no such thing as semi-secret.

What is an economy of interactive media? That also makes no sense.

And how does a "one-way broadcast sector" have a "chewy chocolate center?" If
he's going to compare the broadcast sector to a candy bar, can't he at least
carry out the comparison in full?

~~~
parachute
Been lurking HN for awhile, and I just had to up this because I thought I was
the only one.

Steve Gillmor has no business writing about anything.

~~~
brandnewlow
So the guy's clearly able to weigh in on things. And clearly has things to
say. The things he says just don't make any sense. I don't know if that's a
tragedy or if he just needs a good editor.

That said, I would NOT want to be his editor. The redlines I'd have to send
back to the guy would probably crush him.

